# bsnl dataone broadband wifi problem



## R2K (Apr 8, 2011)

today i got a bsnl dataone broadband conn. And i selected a rental wifi modem during the registration process..
In my modem i can connect to internet using the LAN .But my laptop or my cellphone can't connect to internet through the wifi...
i can find my SSID when i search for the wifi networks but when i enter the password( which i am sure is right as i can see it in the modem overview page)
and try to connect, it shows an error stating" cannot connect to the AP" after sometime..
Does anyone know how to really configure wifi in bsnl's modem.....(Even the BSNL's tech can't figure it out and he told he will be back with someone else

UPDATE
ok this time BSNL sent some other tech who knew what he was doing...
it is fixed and i don't know how

BTW how do we know the bandwidth usage of the conn. and i am on home UL 750 unlimited conn,


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

To know bandwidth install an addon called Datafox to firefox or chrome.
Give login details selecting appropriate settings. Then bandwidth spent will come out in Gb.


----------

